

Stickam shutting down today, Jan 31st - tinok
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/31/scene-kids-cry-as-streaming-site-stickam-shuts-down/

======
tinok
Why would they shut it down instead of selling it? I'll take it off their
hands for $500K today.

